# a female owning a skyline???



## Sir Nodrick (Feb 3, 2005)

Alright guys,

My girlfriend has recently got a job at a company within 3 miles of our house and as a result doesn’t need the TDi anymore to do the 60 miles round trip to her previous job, she therefore is seriously thinking about the purchase of a skyline GTS type M as she’s always wanted one. Now, she’s got more NCB than me, she’s older, she’ll be doing less miles and it’ll be slower than my 14a. So I would expect the insurance to be around the same as mine of £500…. Do you think that this is realistic?? The only downsides are that its obviously an import and in the eyes of the insurer, she’ll not have any prior experience in that particular type of car, even though she is used to driving my car all the time.

What companies could offer a decent price in our situation??


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

I know 2 femmes with Skylines, one an R32 GTST the other a 33 GTR, and i know there's at least one or two on here. 
Insurance wise, When I first moved to skylines from 200's I was given quite steep quotes, even on a 32 GTST, seems as soon as skyline is mentioned they think it's an Enzo. I've got the GTR insured for less than a 200sx cost to insure 3 years ago with all mods declared. 
I don't think it'll be drastically more than yours, depending on how old you both are, being an import it will knock it up a little but these days there's so many it's not really commanding that high an increase in premiums.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Any Skyline is expensive to insure for some bizarre reason. The specialist female companies don't, to my knowledge, offer anything so you may want to start with Competition Car Insurance and Adrian Flux. Limited mileage will help


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

"My " R33 GTR is actually my Fiance's

and insured in her name via A-plan.

mook


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Easy answer is that all Skylines are group 20 cars .


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

stealth said:


> Easy answer is that all Skylines are group 20 cars .


So are Murcielago's...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

At least stating what insurance group is gives you a ball park figure ,depending on where you live price may vari on whether it needs to be garaged or a tracker fitting etc.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

I'm with A Plan. Supercharged R33 GTS, originally a non turbo. Insurance for me is £498. I have 7yrs protected NCB and I'm older than 35....but younger than 40! hehehe

Good luck with your search for a Skyline and insurance...shop about is my advice.

Claire


----------



## GTR Kate (Mar 9, 2007)

just to let you know iv'e just bought a r33 gtr v-spec and fully comp adrian flux have insured me for £840 i have 9yrs ncb and im 29 still thought that was really good though


----------



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

just priced up putting ma wife on the policy of ma r33 gtr v-spec and got the biggest shock of ma life 

me and ma mother inlaw on the car fully comp £1050 thot thats no bad me being a mechanic and only one years noclaims lol

with ma wife on the policy its now £1013 and ma wifes only 24 and just past her test  

oh and forgot to ad just got married three weeks ago lol so it worth getting married if you own a skyline lol

:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------

